# Chemical Pregnancy? Why do they happen?



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello, 

We just found out our first IVF resulted in a CP. We're devastated. We had a single 5DT on the 29th November. Positive result by 7DPT but the line started to fade at around 12DPT  and bloods have confirmed the loss. 

Does anyone know why they happen?


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

So sorry to hear you have suffered a cp. there are many reasons it can happen ; chromosomal issues, immunes, low progesterone,blood clotting,issues with lining etc. Often it is unexplained and we never find out the exact reasons. Take time to grieve and look after yourselves


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry you have experienced cp. I fully agree with kittykat76, the reasons for cp or mcs are many and varied. The cause of most mcs and cp is due to chromosomal abnormalities, that can be detected by PGS NGS. Once you find out you get pregnant, you should be as healthy as possible: don't smoke and avoid second-hand smoking, don't drink alcohol, keep your abdomen safe


----------

